# Skunk in the boat



## FishingForSupper (Sep 12, 2015)

After a hot spell and over 5 inches of rain in three days a coworker and I decided to take my boat out for a morning of fishing. Nothing. Not even a bluegill. This is the first time in a long time I have been totally beat by fish. I guess that just means I need to go back out more this fall and get rid of the skunk, especially considering there may be a new boat in my future and I can't end on a sour note!


----------



## KMixson (Sep 13, 2015)

If you have never been skunked, you have not fished enough.


----------



## bobberboy (Sep 13, 2015)

To paraphrase the blues singer Albert King, if it weren't for getting skunked I wouldn't have any luck at all. :mrgreen:


----------

